# Transporting Terrapins



## Daisydo (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi We live in Spain and are moving back to the UK. We have a four year old Terrapin and are trying to find information about if we can bring it into the UK and any advice on how to do this. We will be driving our two dogs and cat back so were thinking we could bring the Terrapin this way too? 

Any advice would be gratefully received.

Thank you x


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ask Customs is you're best bet.

If you're driving over then it shouldn't be a problem but you'd need ot check the laws for each country you go though.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah I was check with the authorities or something like that. I guessing your dogs will have passports, making it legal for them to travel over the boarder, so I am unsure on whether you can just take the terrapin or need some sort of paperwork for it.


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

As long as it is not a cites listed species, there are no restrictions moving it within the EU and no paperwork will be needed.


----------

